# We have added Kwazar to our line up.



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Just a quick heads up to let you guys know that we have added Kwazar to our lists of brands stocked.

You can find the bottles here: http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/brands/Kwazar

Thanks!


----------

